# Post hysterectomy laceration



## mwoolum (Jan 24, 2011)

Six weeks post hysterectomy, patient presents to office with bleeding after intercourse and a 1" laceration had occurred in the vaginal cuff.   The repair and suturing was done out-patient, using procedure code 57200.  Having trouble finding an appropriate ICD-9 code and E code for this.  Any suggestions?


----------



## preserene (Jan 24, 2011)

*878.7*- Open wound of genital organs ..... vagina complicated
*911.8* -other and unspecified superficial injury of trunk ( applicable to vagina) without mention of infection.
*V15.29*- Other personal history presenting hazards to health
*E  878.6*- Surgical operation and other procedures as the cause of ABNORMAL reaction of the patient; other specified surgical operations & procedures
*E928.9*- other and unspecified environmental and accidental causes; accidentNOS /blow NOS- stated as accidentally inflicted.
I hope most of them are applicable(Reportable), if not all.
I think you can  analyse with the exact OP note too, having these codes in mind.


----------

